# Dozer got his Canine Good Citizen last night!



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Last night I got to meet kleinenHain who was in NH visiting my breeder and she gave Dozer the CGC. He did really well and I am so happy he is such a good dog. Maybe being so laid back is good for something, lol!

I really want to do Therapy Dog but I have to wait until he is a year old.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations to Dozer! Do you have any bigger piks of Dozer he looks like a handsome bi-color but I want to see upclose I need glasses.

Who is your breeder?


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Here are some bigger pics. He is the best, he is so laid back and so handsome. I get stopped on the street and people wait by my car to ask me about him. I think it is b/c people are used the sables and saddlebacks.

My breeder is Pam Lake, Von Hena-C in Webster. She is great and her dogs are wonderful!!!!

These were from months ago, he has gotten much bigger and he is getting more of the adult look. I need to take more soon before he is full grown.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cousin Otto says way to go Dozer! He's so handsome now, that head is going to be tremendous.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yea, I heard of them/her! He is a handsome guy. I wanted Bi-Color also but I could not find one at the time. Oh well I love my guys. Black/tan female and Sable guy my first sable so I am excited about what he will look like.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Dozer on getting your C.G.C.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats, Dozer for getting your CGC! And so young - you should have no problem becoming a therapy dog when you are old enough.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats Dozer !! Did you meet Masi's "daddy" Max ???))


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes he met Max. Max is so beautiful and so well trained. Very impressive!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Jess it was a honor to be the one to award Dozer his CGC he is a real love. Dozer will make a wonderful Therapy dog.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, it was more of an honor to meet Max though, he is a great dog as well.

Dozer is very good and very well mannered and all my hard work is paying off.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow congrats great news. Good boy Dozer


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Max is a one of a kind dog. I am so lucky to have him.

Yes all your hard work is paying off.


----------

